# LTC Question



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

To whomever may have the info for me...

I just recently received my LTC from the lovely city of Worcester, and under restrictions it says "Personal Protection". I was told I would get restricted to "Sport and Target".

That being said, If i am restricted to "Personal Protection", does that mean i can only use it FOR personal protection? Or am I restricted FROM using it for personal protection?

Moreover, if I am only allowed to use it FOR Personal Protection, and that is my restriction.....Do i get into trouble if I go "sport and Target" shooting.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Why I love NH!!!!!!.... none of THAT bs


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Why I love NH!!!!!!.... none of THAT bs


:L: No shit huh?

It means you are able to carry it on your person for personal protection. The only thing less restrictive would be "All Lawful Purposes".

Obviously, it is not restricting you from practicing on the range or what not.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If it says personal protection, it would generally be considered "unrestricted".
The restriction section is what it is restricted TO...but again for personal protection means you can carry it for said purpose, and that is basically unrestricted.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I appreciate the feed back guys....I just wanted to be sure....Thanks Again!


----------

